

Folding Paper in Half Twelve Times - dcminter
http://www.pomonahistorical.org/12times.htm

======
Deadsunrise
She is only folding lengh-wise and that it's not too difficult with a long
enough paper. Also the myth was busted properly in mythbusters season 5,
"seven folds":

"They decided to make their open big 170' x 220' piece using 17 rolls of paper
joined together with double-sided tape. An experiment this large required that
they go to Moffett Field and setup in one of the blimp hangers there.

Using the traditional technique of alternating folds length and width-wise,
they were able to get eleven folds."

[http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2007/01/episode_72_underwater_car...](http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2007/01/episode_72_underwater_car_and.html)

~~~
michael_dorfman
"Not too difficult" my ass. _Nobody had ever done it before._ Nobody thought
that even 9 (much less 12) was possible.

And, she did it several years before the Mythbusters guys, for what it's
worth.

Give the girl her due.

~~~
Deadsunrise
What I mean is that it's much easier to physically fold a stripe of toilet
paper (one person and a lot of walking) than a huge sheet of paper which
needed a team of 20 people to be fold.

And again, it's much more difficult to fold a paper alternating folds length
and width-wise than only lenght-wise.

